# Gradel 7 und meine Projekte



## Joob (1. Mai 2021)

Ich bekam nachdem ich in der IDE auf Gradel 7 umgestellt habe.


Bei einem Projekt immer die folgende Fehlermeldung:


Also habe ich im Projekt in der Gradel Build und so gesucht, woran es liegen könnte.
Bin aber nicht weiter gekommen.
Jetzt stelle ich fest, das mein anderes Projekt immer noch auf Gradel 6.5.1 läuft.



Ich verstehe das nicht, weder den Fehler noch den Grund warum ich in den Options von Netbeans Gradel 7 einstellen kann, und dann nur eins der Projekte umgestellt wird, noch den nach der Umstellung entstehenden Fehler wie oben dargestellt.

Ich hab schon jede Menge gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.
Hier noch mal meine Gradel built.

```
plugins {
  id 'java'
  id 'application'
  id 'jacoco'
  id 'org.openjfx.javafxplugin' version '0.0.9'
}


repositories {
    mavenCentral()
//    jcenter() //veraltet 2021
//    google()
}

allprojects {                   // Projects
   gradle.projectsEvaluated {
      tasks.withType(JavaCompile) {
         options.encoding = 'UTF-8'
         options.compilerArgs << "-Xlint:unchecked" << "-Xlint:deprecation"
      }
   }
}


dependencies {
  
    implementation 'org.json:json:20200518'
    implementation 'com.jcraft:jsch:0.1.55'
    implementation 'commons-net:commons-net:3.6'
    implementation 'net.lingala.zip4j:zip4j:1.2.4'
  
    implementation 'mysql:mysql-connector-java:8.0.23'
  
    testImplementation 'junit:junit:4.12'
}

javafx {
    modules = [ 'javafx.base', 'javafx.controls', 'javafx.fxml', 'javafx.graphics', 'javafx.media', 'javafx.swing', 'javafx.web' ]
    version = "16"
}

application {
  
    mainClass.set("org.joobsoft.vtadm.vtmakeaccessstring.MAIN_VTADM")
//    mainClassName = 'org.joobsoft.vtadm.vtmakeaccessstring.MAIN_VTADM'
}
```

Die Builts sind für beide Projekte in etwa gleich, es werden nur unterschiedliche Abhängigkeiten verwendet.

In dem 6.5.1 Projekt bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung nicht.
Bei dem 7.0 Projekt wird auch nichts mehr gemäß dem builtScript aktualisiert, dort sind immer noch die alten Abhängikeiten im Projekt.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Mai 2021)

Joob hat gesagt.:


> Also habe ich im Projekt in der Gradel Build und so gesucht, woran es liegen könnte.


Das steht doch in der Meldung: NetBeans muss einen "Priming Build" ausführen, um die Gradle-Skripte interpretieren zu können. Drück mal in dem Dialogfenster einfach auf Resolve.


----------



## Joob (2. Mai 2021)

Das habe ich schon gemacht, danach erscheint die zweite Fehlermeldung.



und nichts passiert.

Weißt Du denn warum wenn ich im Netbeans Gradle 7.0 einstelle nur ein Projekt umgestellt wird.
Ich bin ja ganz zufrieden, jetzt kann ich den Fehler erst im kleineren bearbeiten, aber ich verstehe das nicht.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2021)

Also da würde ich einfach einmal sagen:


			https://docs.gradle.org/current/userguide/userguide.pdf
		


Gradle hat so eine tolle Dokumentation- da könnte man mal rein schauen. Gerade bei Major Version Updates sollte man wenigstens einmal überfliegen, was sich geändert hat!

Dann ist es ganz doof, Bildschirmfotos zu posten. Ich bin sicher, dass copy & Paste der Fehlermeldung möglich ist. Dann hätte ich ggf auch noch einmal verifiziert, ob mein Verdacht richtig ist... im Augenblick vermute ich, dass du compile configurations hast und die sind nun einmal zu implementation geändert worden.


----------



## Joob (2. Mai 2021)

Das mit dem Copy habe ich diesmal gemacht um zu zeigen das die Projekt unterschiedliche Versionen haben.
Für die anderen Dinge wäre das sicher möglich gewesen, ich werde das in der Zukunft versuchen ganz zu vermeiden.

Aber was meinst du mit compile configurations,
Im built siehst du ja das da keine sind, wo kann ich das denn sonst hinzugefügt haben.

Ich hatte schon geschaut aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Joob (2. Mai 2021)

Ich hoffe Dir sagt das was, ich versuche gerade das Gradle Handbuch zu verstehen, 
kann es sein das die sagen Seite 23 unten das man die Groovy Version ändern muss oder habe ich das missverstanden.
Ich verwende das in Netbeans und mir sind die Zusammenhänge völlig unklar.
Ich hätte gedacht wenn ich die Version in der IDE einstelle, diese automatisch in den Projekten verwendet wird.
Dem ist wohl nicht so. Aber wie läuft das denn ?

Tatsächlich kann ich die Fehlermeldungen nur kopieren wenn ich die IDE neu starte.

Das ist die detailiert Fehlermeldung zum Priming Build
In order to be able to read this project, NetBeans needs to execute its Gradle scripts as priming build.

Executing Gradle scripts allows arbitrary code execution, as current user, on this system.

Und dies hier gehört zum groovy
groovy.lang.MissingPropertyException: Could not get unknown property 'compileConfigurationName' for source set 'main' of type org.gradle.api.internal.tasks.DefaultSourceSet.
<br/>groovy.lang.MissingPropertyException: Could not get unknown property 'compileConfigurationName' for source set 'main' of type org.gradle.api.internal.tasks.DefaultSourceSet.
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.metaobject.AbstractDynamicObject.getMissingProperty(AbstractDynamicObject.java:85)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.metaobject.AbstractDynamicObject.getProperty(AbstractDynamicObject.java:62)
<br/>    at org.gradle.api.internal.tasks.DefaultSourceSet_Decorated.getProperty(Unknown Source)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.PogoGetPropertySite.getProperty(PogoGetPropertySite.java:49)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.AbstractCallSite.callGetProperty(AbstractCallSite.java:329)
<br/>    at org.netbeans.modules.gradle.tooling.NbProjectInfoBuilder$_detectSources_closure6.doCall(NbProjectInfoBuilder.groovy:242)
<br/>    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
<br/>    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
<br/>    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
<br/>    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:564)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.reflection.CachedMethod.invoke(CachedMethod.java:107)
<br/>    at groovy.lang.MetaMethod.doMethodInvoke(MetaMethod.java:323)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.metaclass.ClosureMetaClass.invokeMethod(ClosureMetaClass.java:263)
<br/>    at groovy.lang.MetaClassImpl.invokeMethod(MetaClassImpl.java:1035)
<br/>    at groovy.lang.Closure.call(Closure.java:412)
<br/>    at groovy.lang.Closure.call(Closure.java:428)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.DefaultGroovyMethods.each(DefaultGroovyMethods.java:2318)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.DefaultGroovyMethods.each(DefaultGroovyMethods.java:2303)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.DefaultGroovyMethods.each(DefaultGroovyMethods.java:2356)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.dgm$202.invoke(Unknown Source)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.PogoMetaMethodSite$PogoMetaMethodSiteNoUnwrapNoCoerce.invoke(PogoMetaMethodSite.java:226)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.PogoMetaMethodSite.call(PogoMetaMethodSite.java:73)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.AbstractCallSite.call(AbstractCallSite.java:139)
<br/>    at org.netbeans.modules.gradle.tooling.NbProjectInfoBuilder.detectSources(NbProjectInfoBuilder.groovy:204)
<br/>    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
<br/>    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
<br/>    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
<br/>    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:564)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.PlainObjectMetaMethodSite.doInvoke(PlainObjectMetaMethodSite.java:43)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.PogoMetaMethodSite$PogoCachedMethodSiteNoUnwrapNoCoerce.invoke(PogoMetaMethodSite.java:193)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.PogoMetaMethodSite.callCurrent(PogoMetaMethodSite.java:61)
<br/>    at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.callsite.AbstractCallSite.callCurrent(AbstractCallSite.java:185)
<br/>    at org.netbeans.modules.gradle.tooling.NbProjectInfoBuilder.buildAll(NbProjectInfoBuilder.groovy:73)
<br/>    at org.netbeans.modules.gradle.tooling.NetBeansToolingPlugin$NetBeansToolingModelBuilder.buildAll(NetBeansToolingPlugin.java:70)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.provider.model.internal.DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry$BuilderWithNoParameter.build(DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry.java:169)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.provider.model.internal.DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry$LockAllProjectsBuilder.lambda$build$0(DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry.java:225)
<br/>    at org.gradle.api.internal.project.DefaultProjectStateRegistry.withMutableStateOfAllProjects(DefaultProjectStateRegistry.java:141)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.provider.model.internal.DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry$LockAllProjectsBuilder.build(DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry.java:225)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.provider.model.internal.DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry$BuildOperationWrappingBuilder$1.call(DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry.java:246)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner$CallableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:200)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner$CallableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:195)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner$3.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:75)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner$3.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:68)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:153)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:68)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner.call(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:62)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.lambda$call$2(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:76)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.UnmanagedBuildOperationWrapper.callWithUnmanagedSupport(UnmanagedBuildOperationWrapper.java:54)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.call(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:76)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.provider.model.internal.DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry$BuildOperationWrappingBuilder.build(DefaultToolingModelBuilderRegistry.java:243)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.runner.DefaultBuildController.getModel(DefaultBuildController.java:102)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.connection.InternalBuildActionAdapter$2.getModel(InternalBuildActionAdapter.java:76)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.connection.BuildControllerAdapter.getModel(BuildControllerAdapter.java:62)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.connection.AbstractBuildController.getModel(AbstractBuildController.java:44)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.connection.AbstractBuildController.getModel(AbstractBuildController.java:29)
<br/>    at org.netbeans.modules.gradle.GradleProjectCache$NbProjectInfoAction.execute(GradleProjectCache.java:326)
<br/>    at org.netbeans.modules.gradle.GradleProjectCache$NbProjectInfoAction.execute(GradleProjectCache.java:322)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.connection.InternalBuildActionAdapter.execute(InternalBuildActionAdapter.java:79)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.runner.AbstractClientProvidedBuildActionRunner$ActionRunningListener.runAction(AbstractClientProvidedBuildActionRunner.java:134)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.runner.AbstractClientProvidedBuildActionRunner$ActionRunningListener.buildFinished(AbstractClientProvidedBuildActionRunner.java:119)
<br/>    at jdk.internal.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor24.invoke(Unknown Source)
<br/>    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
<br/>    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:564)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.dispatch.ReflectionDispatch.dispatch(ReflectionDispatch.java:36)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.dispatch.ReflectionDispatch.dispatch(ReflectionDispatch.java:24)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.DefaultListenerManager$ListenerDetails.dispatch(DefaultListenerManager.java:398)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.DefaultListenerManager$ListenerDetails.dispatch(DefaultListenerManager.java:380)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.AbstractBroadcastDispatch.dispatch(AbstractBroadcastDispatch.java:61)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.DefaultListenerManager$EventBroadcast$ListenerDispatch.dispatch(DefaultListenerManager.java:368)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.DefaultListenerManager$EventBroadcast$ListenerDispatch.dispatch(DefaultListenerManager.java:355)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.AbstractBroadcastDispatch.dispatch(AbstractBroadcastDispatch.java:43)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.BroadcastDispatch$SingletonDispatch.dispatch(BroadcastDispatch.java:245)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.BroadcastDispatch$SingletonDispatch.dispatch(BroadcastDispatch.java:157)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.AbstractBroadcastDispatch.dispatch(AbstractBroadcastDispatch.java:61)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.BroadcastDispatch$CompositeDispatch.dispatch(BroadcastDispatch.java:346)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.BroadcastDispatch$CompositeDispatch.dispatch(BroadcastDispatch.java:249)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.ListenerBroadcast.dispatch(ListenerBroadcast.java:141)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.event.ListenerBroadcast.dispatch(ListenerBroadcast.java:37)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.dispatch.ProxyDispatchAdapter$DispatchingInvocationHandler.invoke(ProxyDispatchAdapter.java:94)
<br/>    at com.sun.proxy.$Proxy19.buildFinished(Unknown Source)
<br/>    at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.finishBuild(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:196)
<br/>    at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.finishBuild(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:132)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController$1.create(GradleBuildController.java:72)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.work.DefaultWorkerLeaseService.withLocks(DefaultWorkerLeaseService.java:213)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController.doBuild(GradleBuildController.java:67)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController.configure(GradleBuildController.java:61)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.runner.AbstractClientProvidedBuildActionRunner.runClientAction(AbstractClientProvidedBuildActionRunner.java:55)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.runner.ClientProvidedBuildActionRunner.run(ClientProvidedBuildActionRunner.java:41)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.ChainingBuildActionRunner.run(ChainingBuildActionRunner.java:35)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.ChainingBuildActionRunner.run(ChainingBuildActionRunner.java:35)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildOutcomeReportingBuildActionRunner.run(BuildOutcomeReportingBuildActionRunner.java:66)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.ValidatingBuildActionRunner.run(ValidatingBuildActionRunner.java:32)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.FileSystemWatchingBuildActionRunner.run(FileSystemWatchingBuildActionRunner.java:90)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildCompletionNotifyingBuildActionRunner.run(BuildCompletionNotifyingBuildActionRunner.java:41)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner$3.call(RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner.java:49)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner$3.call(RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner.java:44)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner$CallableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:200)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner$CallableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:195)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner$3.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:75)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner$3.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:68)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:153)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner.execute(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:68)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationRunner.call(DefaultBuildOperationRunner.java:62)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.lambda$call$2(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:76)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.UnmanagedBuildOperationWrapper.callWithUnmanagedSupport(UnmanagedBuildOperationWrapper.java:54)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.call(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:76)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner.run(RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner.java:44)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter.lambda$execute$0(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:59)
<br/>    at org.gradle.composite.internal.DefaultRootBuildState.run(DefaultRootBuildState.java:86)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter.execute(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:58)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter.execute(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:30)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildTreeScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.lambda$execute$0(BuildTreeScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.java:34)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.buildtree.BuildTreeState.run(BuildTreeState.java:53)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildTreeScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.execute(BuildTreeScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.java:33)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildTreeScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.execute(BuildTreeScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.java:28)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.execute(ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.execute(ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.java:55)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SubscribableBuildActionExecuter.execute(SubscribableBuildActionExecuter.java:64)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SubscribableBuildActionExecuter.execute(SubscribableBuildActionExecuter.java:37)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.lambda$execute$0(SessionScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.java:54)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.session.BuildSessionState.run(BuildSessionState.java:67)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.execute(SessionScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.java:50)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.execute(SessionScopeLifecycleBuildActionExecuter.java:36)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.GradleThreadBuildActionExecuter.execute(GradleThreadBuildActionExecuter.java:36)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.GradleThreadBuildActionExecuter.execute(GradleThreadBuildActionExecuter.java:25)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.StartParamsValidatingActionExecuter.execute(StartParamsValidatingActionExecuter.java:59)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.StartParamsValidatingActionExecuter.execute(StartParamsValidatingActionExecuter.java:31)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionFailureReportingActionExecuter.execute(SessionFailureReportingActionExecuter.java:58)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionFailureReportingActionExecuter.execute(SessionFailureReportingActionExecuter.java:42)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SetupLoggingActionExecuter.execute(SetupLoggingActionExecuter.java:47)
<br/>    at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SetupLoggingActionExecuter.execute(SetupLoggingActionExecuter.java:31)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ExecuteBuild.doBuild(ExecuteBuild.java:65)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:37)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.WatchForDisconnection.execute(WatchForDisconnection.java:39)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ResetDeprecationLogger.execute(ResetDeprecationLogger.java:29)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.RequestStopIfSingleUsedDaemon.execute(RequestStopIfSingleUsedDaemon.java:35)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput$2.create(ForwardClientInput.java:78)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput$2.create(ForwardClientInput.java:75)
<br/>    at org.gradle.util.Swapper.swap(Swapper.java:38)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput.execute(ForwardClientInput.java:75)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.LogAndCheckHealth.execute(LogAndCheckHealth.java:55)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.LogToClient.doBuild(LogToClient.java:63)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:37)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.EstablishBuildEnvironment.doBuild(EstablishBuildEnvironment.java:84)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:37)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.StartBuildOrRespondWithBusy$1.run(StartBuildOrRespondWithBusy.java:52)
<br/>    at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.DaemonStateCoordinator$1.run(DaemonStateCoordinator.java:297)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ExecutorPolicy$CatchAndRecordFailures.onExecute(ExecutorPolicy.java:64)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ManagedExecutorImpl$1.run(ManagedExecutorImpl.java:48)
<br/>    at java.base/java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1130)
<br/>    at java.base/java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:630)
<br/>    at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ThreadFactoryImpl$ManagedThreadRunnable.run(ThreadFactoryImpl.java:56)
<br/>    at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:832)
<br/>


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2021)

Also ich habe derzeit keinen Überblick über Dein Projekt. Die Bildschirmfotos sind auch verwirrend finde ich. Du redest ja von dem Projekt VTDESKTOP_ADMIN, aber das Bildschirmfoto zeigt im Explorer vor allem das andere Projekt.

Was die Einstellung der Version angeht: Du hast da ja ein Bildschirmfoto gezeigt, in dem Du die Version 7 gewählt hast, aber du sagst auch, dass er Netbeans sich nach dem Wrapper richten soll. Daher wäre wichtig ggf. schlicht der Wrapper zu prüfen. (gradle/wrapper/gradle-wrapper.properties Datei)

Dann ist die Frage, ob die IDE irgend ein Problem hat - daher ist meine Herangehensweise, dass ich sowas einfach auf der Kommandozeile teste. Dazu wirst Du vermutlich auch die gradlew Scripte haben, die Du dazu nutzen kannst. Wenn es auf der Kommandozeile läuft, dann kannst Du in der IDE schauen, wie Du es zum laufen bekommen kannst. Wenn es auf der Kommandozeile schon scheitert, dann musst Du das Gradle Problem erst einmal lösen.


----------



## Joob (2. Mai 2021)

Zu den Bildschirmfoto, schau mal unten, ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das in den Projekten zwei verschiedene Gradeversionen verwendet werden und ich aber in der IDE die Version 7 eingestellt habe.
Tschuldigung wenn das nicht so klar geworden ist.

Ich finde die gradle-wrapper.properties nicht. 

Wie machst du das denn um Gradle auf Kommandozeile auszuführen.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Mai 2021)

Joob hat gesagt.:


> Wie machst du das denn um Gradle auf Kommandozeile auszuführen.


Handbuch?


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2021)

Hast Du im gradle Verzeichnis geschaut? Nicht im .gradle Verzeichnis!

Und du startest einfach das gradlew Script mit dem gradle task, das er ausführen soll.


----------



## Joob (2. Mai 2021)

Danke ich muss mir das alles ansehen, hab ich alles noch nicht gemacht.
Ich fang mal an.


----------



## Joob (2. Mai 2021)

Also das erste ist schon mal etwas klarer,
die anderen Projekte haben eine gradle-warpper.properties in denen die Version 6.5.1 steht, damit ist klar warum die ide nicht auf 7 umgestellt hat.
Dafür schon mal herzlichen Dank, der Rest wird wohl länger dauern.


----------



## Joob (4. Mai 2021)

So nun habe ich verschiedene Test gemacht.
Dabei habe ich im Netbeans Gradle 6.8.1 eingestellt 
und in der gradle-warpper.properties Gradle 7.0

Nun nehme ich bei den Tests den Haken bei Prefer to use Gradle Warpper that comes from Project raus oder setze ihn wieder.
Damit müsste ich einmal mit Gradle 6.8.1 kompilieren und dann mit Gradle 7.0. 
Ist das richtig ?

Bei zwei Projekten gibt es bei Gradle 7.0 weiterhin die oben schon gepostete Fehlermeldung allerdings nur die Property das andere läuft ohne Fehlermeldung durch. 

Die built habe ich bei allen Projekten in etwa gleich, dependencies sind natürlich unterschiedlich.

Grundsätzlich bekomme ich aber nun keine Fehlermeldung mehr wenn ich die IDE starte, was aber daran lag das im admin Projekt überhaupt kein gradle Verzeichnis drin war. Das habe ich einfach aus einem anderen Projekt da rein kopiert.

Das alles war bis vor einer Minute so, jetzt meldet nur noch ein Projekt die folgende Fehlermeldung.
Das ist das was ich kopieren konnte, die PropertyMeldung lässt sich leider nicht kopieren.
Ist aber die gleich die ich oben schon mal gepostet habe.

Um einen Fehler auszumachen ist mir das alles zu unübersichtlich. Ich weiß ja auch nicht ob es morgen schon wieder anders ist.
Wie kann ich das angehen.

LOW    Cannot load: LOTTOLUCK    java.util.GregorianCalendar[time=1620152604454,areFieldsSet=true,areAllFieldsSet=true,lenient=true,zone=sun.util.calendar.ZoneInfo[id="Europe/Berlin",offset=3600000,dstSavings=3600000,useDaylight=true,transitions=143,lastRule=java.util.SimpleTimeZone[id=Europe/Berlin,offset=3600000,dstSavings=3600000,useDaylight=true,startYear=0,startMode=2,startMonth=2,startDay=-1,startDayOfWeek=1,startTime=3600000,startTimeMode=2,endMode=2,endMonth=9,endDay=-1,endDayOfWeek=1,endTime=3600000,endTimeMode=2]],firstDayOfWeek=2,minimalDaysInFirstWeek=4,ERA=1,YEAR=2021,MONTH=4,WEEK_OF_YEAR=18,WEEK_OF_MONTH=1,DAY_OF_MONTH=4,DAY_OF_YEAR=124,DAY_OF_WEEK=3,DAY_OF_WEEK_IN_MONTH=1,AM_PM=1,HOUR=8,HOUR_OF_DAY=20,MINUTE=23,SECOND=24,MILLISECOND=454,ZONE_OFFSET=3600000,DST_OFFSET=3600000]    Warning

Für Priority low finde ich es schon ziemlich übel das die depencies nicht geladen werden

Die dazu gehörige built sieht so aus, ist das kleinste Projekt nur so aus Langeweile gemacht

```
plugins {
  id 'java'
  id 'application'
  id 'jacoco'
  id 'org.openjfx.javafxplugin' version '0.0.9'
}

repositories {
    mavenCentral()
}

dependencies {
   testImplementation 'junit:junit:4.12'
}


javafx {
    modules = [ 'javafx.base', 'javafx.controls', 'javafx.fxml', 'javafx.graphics', 'javafx.media', 'javafx.swing', 'javafx.web' ]
    version = "16"
}

application {
    mainClass.set("LOTTOLUCK.Main")
}
```


----------

